# how much food for a 5 months old puppy?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

What does your food bag recommend?
My mini poodle who is 8.5 pounds full grown (he's an overgrown toy) eats about 1/3-1/2 cup a day, but it depends on your calorie content. Puppies usually need a few more cals than adults but depends on activity level and your's weighs less than my poodle does at this point.
Is your puppy in good weight?


----------



## mypoodleS (Oct 10, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> What does your food bag recommend?
> My mini poodle who is 8.5 pounds full grown (he's an overgrown toy) eats about 1/3-1/2 cup a day, but it depends on your calorie content. Puppies usually need a few more cals than adults but depends on activity level and your's weighs less than my poodle does at this point.
> Is your puppy in good weight?


Hello 
thanks for your answer , yes he is in good weight .
The bags recommend 5 to 7 months - 3/4 to 1 1/2 cup daily
so He eats less than that .


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poodles seem to be very good at self-regulating. Buck rarely finishes all of his AM kibble in the AM. It's usually gone by the end of the day. When he was a puppy, I was throwing away so much kibble trying to enforce a 15 minute meal. He's more of a free feeder. As long as your puppy is at a good weight, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## mypoodleS (Oct 10, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> Poodles seem to be very good at self-regulating. Buck rarely finishes all of his AM kibble in the AM. It's usually gone by the end of the day. When he was a puppy, I was throwing away so much kibble trying to enforce a 15 minute meal. He's more of a free feeder. As long as your puppy is at a good weight, I wouldn't worry.


hi
The same is here . Simon doesn't want to eat in the morning, he start to be hungry at about 11am but doesn't finish his portion at this time too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I realize now that I didn't understand his eating style and jumped to the conclusion that he didn't like his kibble. I tried so many different brands and toppings and wasted a lot of kibble and money in the process. i still believe in changing up the kibble with different toppings, as my breeder recommended, to keep the same old interesting: a dollop of yogurt, cottage cheese, some bits of meat from our dinner. Many puppy owners, including myself, have been reassured by PF members that no dog ever starved with food available.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My pom used to be the same way... I thought. But he simply wasn't hungry cause I was giving him more food than he needed to eat and he was good at self regulating. I don't like free feeding and can't free feed in my home due to other dogs so I just work at cutting back his food until he ate most/all of his food right away, but still held a good weight/gained weight as he grew up. Then he actually became excited for his food and enjoyed it more.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If he is not 'too' skinny I wouldn't worry too much. My Molly has always self regulated and eats waaay less than is recommended on the food bags!(she is fed 2ozs of raw and 1/3 c of kibble + treats daily) I put the measured amount of kibble in her bowl every a.m( she's a grazer!) and sometimes some it is still there the next a.m.! Of course the small portion of raw in the morning is eaten immediately with gusto! But she does not feel the need to overeat the way my big dogs in the past did! ...............unless it's 'people food' LOL!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had to cut back on my 2 dogs, Sage and Cayenne, they were not eating, so I cut back at least 1/4 and now they eat and no messing around


----------

